#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Έντυπο σε excel για τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις των συμφωνητικών που υποβάλλονται στην εφορία

## Xάρης

Ανέβασα μια νέα έκδοση του εντύπου σε excel για τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις των συμφωνητικών που υποβάλλονται στην εφορία.

Στη νέα έκδοση (1.01) έγιναν μικρές αλλαγές και διορθώσεις.
_ Διορθώθηκε ένα ορθογραφικό λάθος
_ Άλλαξαν σειρά οι στήλες (6) και (7) για να ταυτίζονται με τη σειρά που αναφέρονται στη νομοθεσία
_ Προστέθηκαν τα "Επάγγελμα", "Διεύθυνση", "Α.Φ.Μ." στις στήλες (3) και (4), στοιχεία που πρέπει να αναγράφονται μαζί με το ονοματεπώνυμο

Το αρχείο είναι μεν κλειδωμένο αλλά χωρίς κωδικό για να μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε να το ξεκλειδώσει, να προσθέσει ή να αφαιρέσει γραμμές.

Για κάθε τρίμηνο δημιουργείτε νέο φύλλο εργασίας και έτσι θα τα έχετε όλα τακτοποιημένα.
Υπάρχουν έτοιμα τα τρίμηνα για το 2012.

Το αρχείο θα το κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

ALIKI

----------


## Dim84

Οι 3μηνιαίες καταστάσεις κατατίθενται ηλεκτρονικά στη ΓΓΠΣ?

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι, απ' όσο γνωρίζω.
Τις πηγαίνεις στην Δ.Ο.Υ. σου με συνημμένα τα συμφωνητικά (όχι πάντα, αναλόγως της Δ.Ο.Υ.) και τις καταθέτεις.
Τα συμφωνητικά δεν τα παρακρατούν, απλώς τα θέλουν όσοι τα θέλουν για έλεγχο των καταστάσεων.

----------


## Dim84

Βέβαια οι περισσότερες ΔΟΥ δηλώνουν άγνοια, αλλά ας το δοκιμάσουμε να είμαστε καλυμμένοι...

----------


## Xάρης

Άγνοια του νόμου δεν επιτρέπεται.
Βέβαια, μ' αυτόν τον καταιγισμό νόμων και διατάξεων στα φοροτεχνικά και όχι μόνο, το 2011, δεν είναι παράξενο να έχουν άγνοια οι υπάλληλοι κάποιας Δ.Ο.Υ., ειδικά όταν αυτή δεν είναι από τις μεγάλες.

Δεν είναι δουλειά βέβαια ημών των μηχανικών να τους ξεστραβώνουμε, αλλά αν θέλουμε να είμαστε τυπικοί και απόλυτα νόμιμοι στις φορολογικές μας υποθέσεις οφείλουμε να τις καταθέτουμε.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 13:30 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 13:23 ----------

Σχετική νομοθεσία: *ΠΟΛ 1270/2000*

----------

